# S14 light problem



## Johnnnyboy (May 11, 2021)

Hey y’all I just replaced all of my lights on my s14 and for some weird reason both blinkers stopped working I tried switching the bulbs around and they won’t turn on and also my back corner light stopped working also. All worked fine before new lights. Anyone know what went wrong?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Did you blow the directional fuse?


----------



## Johnnnyboy (May 11, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Did you blow the directional fuse?


We checked them and they are perfectly fine


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Wrong bulbs? Did you put a test lamp on the sockets to see if there's power and ground?


----------

